# How Observant Are You?



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How observant are you?

There are two (almost) identical pictures that will appear on the screen.
Almost 8,000 people were tested to see if they could find the 3 differences in the two pictures 
and only 19 found all 3.
See how observant you are. If you find all 3, you're one of very few. 
People who are able to do this are said to be very rare and they contain extraordinary brain functions beyond the "Norm".
"I was only able to find one, Good Luck!"









http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/Zoeken.swf


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> How observant are you?
> 
> There are two (almost) identical pictures that will appear on the screen.
> Almost 8,000 people were tested to see if they could find the 3 differences in the two pictures
> ...


I knew that was coming and it still made me jump.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

My firewall stopped it as a possible virused site. So.... I won't go there.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I needed that!

and Happy Hollow Weenie to you too!

Bill

PS I will forward this to my unsuspecting friends!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh man, you should have seen my girls JUMP!
Good one Dawn


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice! - guess I'm gullable. I was honestly looking for the differences.
Wayne


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GIRL!!
I was straining my eyes out trying to find the difference in those two pictures, as I used to LOVE to do that in the kids magazines!! Gonna get ya!!
Darlene


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was just winding down to go to bed!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Your killin me









Tami


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm awake now.







Better than that first jolt of caffeine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Firewall prevents me from visiting

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was pretty good

Don


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Had to call 911!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







That was GREAT!!! The Rip


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Man, that messed me up! I think I need to change my undies .... LOL


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

I said to Bob as I opened it I bet its one of those Halloween jokes and then it seemed to take a minute so I said oh maybe not - then of course it scared the begeezus out of us both. And we knew what to expect. Love those...they always make one smile!!


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, I showed it to DW, now I have to sleep in the Outback...Alone!!! v


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> Thanks, I showed it to DW, now I have to sleep in the Outback...Alone!!!


Did you show it to her after you had already seen it? 
If so, I cannot be held responsible for your new sleeping arrangements...lol
















**update** 
It is scary...My sister was not happy after I emailed it to her...I just added a warning to the description since it's not Halloween anymore.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Did you show it to her after you had already seen it?

Guilty as charged


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

OK my daughter no longer has curly hair







Of coarse now I have to sleep in the Outback because she will have nightmares for the next week.

John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I found the differences, no problem at all.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> Thanks, I showed it to DW, now I have to sleep in the Outback...Alone!!! v


That sounds like a reward to me Jon.







I think I will show it to Margaret, maybe just maybe.....

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Thanks, I showed it to DW, now I have to sleep in the Outback...Alone!!! v


That sounds like a reward to me Jon.







I think I will show it to Margaret, maybe just maybe.....

Leon








[/quote]

You can say what you want to, Mr. Leon. BUT, aren't you the one who's always talking about how much you missed Margaret while you were in the service and how much you love her and want to spend all the time you can possibly spend with her??







Got a funny feeling you'd DRAG Margaret to the OB with you, if she sent you there for the night!!








Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I should have know something was up when it was posted by skippershe.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

What the heck that just scared the #&(#$^%( out of me, my dog came running up the stairs to why I screamed!!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I admit I never saw that coming









Willie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Am I the only one that found all three differences........


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

That Frits is one crazy guy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kids jumped out of their pants....


----------

